

Show HN: Lawnmower.io – Invest spare change in Bitcoin - pgorsira
https://lawnmower.io

======
pgorsira
We built something like BoA's "Keep the Change" for bitcoin. Link a bank
account and we'll watch all of your transactions for spare change. This spare
change is used to buy bitcoin.

Frequent buys work to manage the crazy volatility that BTC can tend to have.
Plus, you're only using spare change to make buys - we're trying to be the
lowest-commitment option for BTC investment.

What do you of the color scheme? Is black and purple the new white and green
for fintech apps?

